# I'm not sure what's going on.



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know what to call what's going on so bear with me.

So you know when your device turns on... You get the Google splash screen then the nexus boot animation. Now... what is happening is every so often the device will crash(?) to the boot animation. Not a full reboot. What is that called? so I can do a proper search for the solution.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Soft reboot.

- Sent from my US Cellular SGS3


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Soft Brick

If you have Twrp or CWR just reflash your ROM

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millioke (Sep 29, 2011)

I wiped and flushed before i reflashed and it still was doing it. Its back to normal now after a reformat of the sd storage. Its a mystery to me but everything is normal again. And cleaned up too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

